
Google Chrome Predicts And Pre-Loads Instant Pages - duzins
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_chrome_predicts_and_pre-loads_instant_pages.php#.TjgmVS2Vag0.hackernews
======
makeee
I just added page prefetching to my site and I'm very impressed with how well
it works. Now it will be interesting to see if the # of pageviews / per
visitor increases over the next few weeks.

<http://imgfave.com> (scroll down to the bottom and click "next page" to see
it in action)

